# Loon June 1, 2014



## Cannonball (Jun 1, 2014)

This is a silly trip report but whatever.  Yesterday while driving on the Kanc I noticed that Loon's park still had some substantial whales of snow.  So this morning I grabbed my board and a shovel and hiked up.  There were 4 major whales and some other little patches.  I was planning to shovel some snow to fill the gaps between the whales but when I got up there I realized the were spaced a lot further apart than they looked.  Oh well, the grass was wet enough to slide on.  All in all I got maybe 20 turns on hardpack snow, wet grass, and mud.  Kind of dumb but fun nonetheless.

Looking up:


Looking Down:


This board thought he was done for good:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 1, 2014)

Was anyone else out there getting their June turns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 1, 2014)

Just me.  But that was at 5am, so maybe folks will get it at a  more reasonable hour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2014)

June 1st sunrise tour

gnar!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow 5am....Impressive, You got your june turns.......nice !


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2014)

I was up at 5 but driving to Logan to drop Karen off for a trip to London and Stuggart.


----------



## jrd100 (Jun 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Was anyone else out there getting their June turns?



I was in tuckermans ravine today and saw probably 12+ folks skiing or coming down the trt. I hope they post a report!


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just me.  But that was at 5am, so maybe folks will get it at a  more reasonable hour.



Wow thats dedication to the cause and truly a case on earning your turns while making the most of it!



jrd100 said:


> I was in tuckermans ravine today and saw probably 12+ folks skiing or coming down the trt. I hope they post a report!



How was Tuckermans?


----------



## Tin (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent. I'm glad you posted it and that it wasn't over for your season yet


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 8, 2014)

The ski season ain't over 'til ALL the snow is gone. Way to go out there and get it


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The ski season ain't over 'til ALL the snow is gone. Way to go out there and get it



Awesome Cannonball. I'm glad I wasn't the only silly one on June 1.

SkiNEwhere...right you are. There is still fair amount of snow left in Tuckerman Ravine. Anyone for some silly July turns? Tomorrow looks like a wonderful day. :-D


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 1, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> Awesome Cannonball. I'm glad I wasn't the only silly one on June 1.
> 
> SkiNEwhere...right you are. There is still fair amount of snow left in Tuckerman Ravine. Anyone for some silly July turns? Tomorrow looks like a wonderful day. :-D



That sounds like a great plan.... For a madman!  

I'm going to get my July & August turns further south. But come September I'll be looking to you for guidance on how to make through the whole calendar.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That sounds like a great plan.... For a madman!
> 
> I'm going to get my July & August turns further south.



Xanadu is open???? :grin: :grin::grin:

Seriously, that is awesome. Where are you going?



Cannonball said:


> But come September I'll be looking to you for guidance on how to make through the whole calendar.



Normally I would reserve the big trip on a plane to get the hardest months in the East (August and September). Big trip for lifts that either be West (Mt. Hood), South (Chile and Argentina), South-West (Australia or New Zealand), East (the Alps) or really mad...South-East (South Africa). I've done West, South and East. New Zealand has been on my 'list' since 1984.

2006 - PNW family vacation with 2 days skiing for each month.
2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2012 - South America is big and there are many ski regions.
2011 - Family vacation in my in-laws (France). Took advantage of checking out a few summer ski areas in the Alps.
2013 - A quick trip to Oregon on FF points. 

July in the East - you can generally get enough snow to make some decent turns.
October - there is almost always snow somewhere. Either natural or someone opens up. This is probably the most stressful if you absolutely want to connect with the next season.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 1, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> Xanadu is open???? :grin: :grin::grin:
> 
> Seriously, that is awesome. Where are you going?
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the way to do it for sure.  I will be in working in Chile the first week of August.  So I'm taking advantage of that trip to go early and catch July & August turns.  In a perfect world I would have pushed that back a month.  So September will be a struggle, but we'll find a way!  Any snow in Newfie in Sept?  Been trying for years to plan a trip there to visit my wife's ancestry.  Might be a good excuse.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, that's the way to do it for sure.  I will be in working in Chile the first week of August.  So I'm taking advantage of that trip to go early and catch July & August turns.  In a perfect world I would have pushed that back a month.  So September will be a struggle, but we'll find a way!  Any snow in Newfie in Sept?  Been trying for years to plan a trip there to visit my wife's ancestry.  Might be a good excuse.



There is probably some snow somewhere in Newfoundland & Labrador like the Torngats, but it wouldn't be on the island and pretty difficult to get to. Probably cheaper to fly South. Newfoundland (Western part) would be good in April/May, I believe, much like the Presidentials & Chic Chocs.

My first year of the ski streak, I didn't really own I wanted to do it, until I kept pushing for another. A year where I would fly West 3-times for skiing (2 wks in Montana, Wyoming & Utah in Jan/Feb 2006), Mammoth at the end of June/until last day July 4 and the 2-week family vacation in the PNW (Aug/Sept).

Having to choose in term of cost/quality (own planning), South America is the best, but like you would have been down already, a quick trip to Mt Hood would make sense (if your looking for lifts). That is what I did last year and I actually might do the same thing even if I have friends looking to go to SA. I've traveled solo most of the time.

Without lifts, there is some serious terrain in the Cascades Mountains.


----------

